# Retired to Alaska!



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

Retire  to Alaska

Bob had worked in  Healthcare for 40 years.
Finally sick of  the stress, he quit his job and buys 50 acres of land in
Alaska as far  from humanity as possible.
He sees the postman once a week and gets his groceries  once a month.
Otherwise it's total peace and  quiet.
After six months or so of almost total isolation,  someone knocks on his
door.
He opens it and a huge, bearded man is standing  there.
'Name's Ron, your neighbor from forty miles up the  road.
Having a Christmas party Friday night, thought you  might like to come at
about 5:00.'
'Great', says Bob, 'after six months out here  I'm ready to meet some of
the local folks, thank you.'
As Ron is leaving,  he stops.
'Gotta warn you, be some drinking.'
'Not a problem'  says bob. 'After 40 years in the business, I can drink
with the best of  'em.'
Again, the big man  starts to leave and stops.
'More 'n' likely gonna be some fighting'  too.'
'Well, I get along  with people, I'll be all right!
I'll be there.  Thanks again.'
'More'n likely be some wild sex, too,'
'Now that's  really not a problem' Says Bob, ‘I've been all alone for six
months!’ I'll  definitely be there.
By the way, what  should I wear?'
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
'Don't much matter.  Just gonna be the two of us.'


----------



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

Real neighborly.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes sir, my sentiments 'xactly, LOL!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2015)

Bwahahahahaha! Hubby loved it too!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 13, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Bwahahahahaha! Hubby loved it too!



Been meaning to tell you, during the war in 1943 I lived in Lakeport for almost 2 years.  In those days they trained PBY pilots up there landing and taking off of the lake.  We used to watch them from our home on a hill just above the town.  It was a great place for a kid in those days, we had 40 acres.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

that is so totally cool AZ  I hope it's going to be a great place for this "old" kid denise


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 13, 2015)

Denise, you are going to Lakeport to live?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes Jim


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I hope you like it.  When I lived there it was beautiful.  I don't know now, it's been a long time since I was there for a short visit. (1972)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Bwahahahahaha! Hubby loved it too!



Wow, and to think that it was between Alaska and CA, LOLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

I hear you, a place is what you make it, or how you react to what goes on there  I'll be fine.  I need to leave my home area because it is honestly, too heart-breaking for me.  But I think I have one, more, great adventure left in me  Who knows maybe more, LOL!  I hope I settle though


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 13, 2015)

I totally understand and wish you well young lady...*Hug*


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks Jim, I believe you do understand  Off to read now for a few hours, hugs back atya, denise


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Retire  to Alaska
> 
> Bob had worked in  Healthcare for 40 years.
> Finally sick of  the stress, he quit his job and buys 50 acres of land in
> ...


----------

